# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Marx thought libertarianism was a good idea...

## Unregistered

..because protectionism  and tariffs destroyed his communist ideas. 

You libtard **** do know we improved greatly as a country because of tariffs and protectionism right? Ps. This is an IQ to see if I am wasting my time here or not.

----------


## jkr

you cannot waste something that has no value...

----------


## pcosmar

"Libtard ****"?

I am guessing you have no idea of discussions here.

There are quite a few here that favor Tariffs over taxes. And very few (if any) that favor Marx.

----------


## Origanalist

Wasting your time? Lol. My guess is most of it is already wasted.

----------


## specsaregood

> ..because protectionism  and tariffs destroyed his communist ideas. 
> 
> You libtard **** do know we improved greatly as a country because of tariffs and protectionism right? Ps. This is an IQ to see if I am wasting my time here or not.


Welcome aboard!  You obviously have great intellect and a stupendous way of presenting the information so that even our most mentally feeble members can understand.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> ..because protectionism  and tariffs destroyed his communist ideas. 
> 
> You libtard **** do know we improved greatly as a country because of tariffs and protectionism right? Ps. This is an IQ to see if I am wasting my time here or not.


Go ahead and register on up, my friend!  We welcome your contribution.

----------


## Cleaner44

> ..because protectionism  and tariffs destroyed his communist ideas. 
> 
> You libtard **** do know we improved greatly as a country because of tariffs and protectionism right? Ps. This is an IQ to see if I am wasting my time here or not.


Yeah well Marx also thought using shoe polish for eyebrows and a moustache was a good idea... so why should we care what he thinks?
 

Now if you want quality political advice you should stick with Abbott, he's a good union man.

----------


## erowe1

Good for Marx.

----------


## Neil Desmond

He's ok, I like some of his songs...

----------


## jdcole

> ..because protectionism  and tariffs destroyed his communist ideas. 
> 
> You libtard **** do know we improved greatly as a country because of tariffs and protectionism right? Ps. This is an IQ to see if I am wasting my time here or not.





> You libtard **** do know we improved greatly as a country because of  tariffs and protectionism right? Ps. This is an IQ to see if I am  wasting my time here or not.





> This is an IQ to see if I am  wasting my time here or not.





> This is an IQ


/thread

----------


## cajuncocoa

> This is an IQ to see if I am wasting my time here or not.


You failed your IQ...stop wasting our time.

----------


## dannno

I don't know what you are talking about, most of us here favor tariffs over income tax, property tax and consumption tax (in that order).

----------


## mike123

*The Ten Planks of the Communist Manifesto by Karl Marx. Although Marx advocated the use of any means, especially including violent revolution, to bring about socialist dictatorship, he suggested ten political goals for developed countries such as the United States.  How far has the United States -- traditionally the bastion of freedom, free markets, and private property -- gone down the Marxist road to fulfill these socialist aims?  You be the judge.  The following are Marx's ten planks from his Communist Manifesto: http://laissez-fairerepublic.com/tenplanks.html*

----------

